
How Streak built a graph database on Cloud Spanner to wrangle billions of emails - alooPotato
https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/databases/how-streak-built-a-graph-database-on-cloud-spanner-to-wrangle-billions-of-emails
======
frew
I'm the post author and happy to answer any questions people might have!

~~~
topicseed
What is the actual graph engine to query edges and nodes using traversals and
shortest paths?

